# Unlock Droid Bionic Bootloader Project



## Kenneth

Hey Bionic owners,

There's a chance we can unlock the bootloader on this device with a simple method that led to the unlocked bootloader on the international Motorola Atrix and Sprint Motorola Photon 4G. Not sure if anyone's started the effort here. So, if you'd like to help the unlock process, follow the "Project Cheesecake" instructions below, or contribute in another way.

Ways to uncover unlockable bootloader:
*
Motorola, Verizon SBF files for Motorola Droid Bionic
Project Cheesecake - finding update versions on Motorola servers
*
1. SBF files
_If you or someone you know can provide SBF files that are tailored by Motorola for the Droid Bionic, you can help! Post them on RootzWiki or another source to help the effort. If you wish to remain anonymous or keep the SBF file unreleased, shoot me an email ([email protected]). Your file can be checked for an unlocked bootloader without compromising anonymity or file release._

2. Cheesecake
_This project involves scanning Motorola's update servers for potentially helpful build files. You'll need to carefully follow the directions below to obtain files and then send those files to be checked out further. You can send me a PM or email ([email protected]).Alternatively, post the files on RootzWiki or another source and I will check them._

Instructions:
List of servers:


Code:


master-lab.blurdev.com <br />
master-demo.blurdev.com <br />
master-dev.blurdev.com <br />
master-qa1.blurdev.com <br />
master-qa2.blurdev.com <br />
master-qa3.blurdev.com <br />
master-qa4.blurdev.com <br />
master-staging1.blurdev.com <br />
master-sdc1.svcmot.com <br />
master-blur.svcmot.com <br />
master-homer.blurdev.com <br />
master-bart.blurdev.com <br />
master-lisa.blurdev.com <br />
master-maggie.blurdev.com <br />
master-marge.blurdev.com <br />
master-bqa1.blurdev.com <br />
master-bqa2.blurdev.com <br />
testcloud01-sdc1.blurdev.com


Root the device
Navigate to /system/etc/motorola/com.motorola.blur.service.blur/ in a root file explorer [ie. Root Explorer]
Edit data_wifi_only_settings.mkitso. Replace "data_wifi_only_feat_avail=1" with "data_wifi_only_feat_avail=0"
Edit defaults.xml. Replace the entire file contents with:


Code:


<map><string name='blur.service.ws.useApnProxy'>0</string><string name='blur.service.ws.masterCloud'>master-lab.blurdev.com</string></map>


Navigate to /system/etc/motorola/com.motorola.blur.setup in a root file explorer
Edit defaults.xml. Replace the entire file contents with:


Code:


<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8'?><br />
<map><br />
<boolean name='AllowActiveSync' value='true'/><br />
<boolean name='ShowSkipSetupMenu' value='true'/><br />
<boolean name='ShowConnectionChooser' value='true'/><br />
<boolean name='ShowDataSaverInSetup' value='true'/><br />
<boolean name='WifiPreference' value='true'/><br />
<boolean name='loc_consent_unchecked' value='false'/><br />
<boolean name='CloudPreference' value='true'/></map><br />


Wipe data and cache
Navigate to Settings > About Phone > System Updates
If it says "Update Available," let the update download. Do not install the update, because it could potentially brick your device.
Pull the update.zip file from /cache [Root Explorer or ADB] and upload/post the file for developer interest
Continue to test the next server. Navigate to /system/etc/motorola/com.motorola.blur.service.blur
Mount the folder as read/write
Edit defaults.xml. Remove "master-lab.blurdev.com" and put in the URL for the next server.
Repeat the steps from "Wipe data and cache" every time.
*Credits*
- eval- for his initial discovery on the Atrix 4G
- Navalynt for scanning servers
- SamCripp, *the2dcour *- working on "Project Cheesecake" and "Pudding" unlock projects


----------



## jthompson122183

Sweet, I'm happy someone took the initiative to write up a how-to... Great work! Hope works out!


----------



## Dustin0308

I hope we can unlock this. Mine will be here Sept 12th

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## kauthor47

I'll have mine one week from today. Bookmarking this thread as I will be back to assist in any way possible.


----------



## 92sho16

Are the folder locations a direct copy from the atrix? I poked around in the /etc/motorola/ folder and didnt find /system/etc/motorola/com.motorola.blur.setup folder nor data_wifi_only_settings.mkitso.

Edit: Images added

View attachment 2215


----------



## kauthor47

Got mine yesterday, I'll be jumping in this as soon as I can.


----------



## engineer983

Got mine yesterday. It is awesome. Only force close has been the market. Let's unlock this thing and get some great roms going!


----------



## ombracol

Oh I would donate a significant amount for HTC sense 3.0 on Bionic...Is it even possible?


----------



## adroidman

"ombracol said:


> Oh I would donate a significant amount for HTC sense 3.0 on Bionic...Is it even possible?


Yes but its difficult alot of issues and most devs want open source not a different skin.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kauthor47

Under /system/etc/motorola/com.motorola.blur.services.blur, when I ls, there is nothing but defaults.xml. Unless OP can clarify, I'm going to hold off on doing this because I don't want to chance anything, especially with no SBF or means of restoring bricks out in the public yet.


----------



## Kinjo28

I'm on it. Welcome back to moto. And monitor eyes. Rabble rabble rabble. Who wants to start a pool? I got a weeks time at most


----------



## kauthor47

so I'm interested in helping perform Project Cheesecake, but I'll need some updated directions:

/system/etc/motorola/com.motorola.blur.setup doesn't exist. In /system/etc/motorola:

tcmd
12m
/com.motorola.blur.home, which contains a default.xml
/com.motorola.blur.conversations, which contains a default.xml
/com.motorola.blur.services.blur, which contains a default.xml
/com.motorola.android.dm.service, which contains /databases, which contains dmAccounts.xml

therefore, I can't do step 3, 5, or 6. My guess is because this is a newer version of Blur than the Atrix has, so the file structure is different. Anyone have more correct directions? The defaults.xml files that I read through didn't seem even remotely familiar to the ones in the directions so I don't want to mess with them.


----------



## adroidman

I believe I see the file in /data/data I used total commander and I believe I saw the file your looking for. Its under com.Motorola..........

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Kenneth

Yeah the file structure is different. I've been told that you should just create the folders and files if they don't exist. One Droid X user got it working that way. Try that and report back, if you can!


----------



## jthompson122183

Do we know of anymore servers?


----------



## adroidman

Look in /data/data before making them im pretty sure it's there.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman

As you can see I am in the file. The XML is in shared_prefs I am not sure if this will work any more....... but you never know

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kauthor47

I noticed that in there, but the structure of the files is different so I don't want to mess around too much until we have an SBF file just in case. I'll be doing some more testing with that list of servers later.


----------



## adroidman

We have an SBF only its called FXZ

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman

Here is some info not sure what to make out if it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

Is anyone still trying to work on unlocking the bootloader? It seems like things are kinda died down a little bit is far is unlocking it since we got bootstrap.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jthompson122183

Would it help if we flashed the zip from the first post of this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1164582

and this might help to.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15823251#post15823251


----------



## jthompson122183

any of these any good

img-cloud2-qa100.blurdev.com
img-cloud1-qa100.blurdev.com
img-cloud1-qa2.blurdev.com
img-cloud2-qa2.blurdev.com
img-cloud1-qa4.blurdev.com
admin-blur.svcmot.com
admin-mcloud201-blur.svcmot.com
admin.blurdev.com
svcmot-vzw.com
ws-cloud111-blur.svcmot.com
ws-cloud224-blur.svcmot.com
portal-qa3.blurdev.com


----------



## Icculus760

sorry to add nothing to this thread, but I just had to say THANK YOU ALL for plowing through this!!!!


----------



## phydo

Has anyone tried much here? I'm going to try playing hard with this tonight. Please dm me if you have.any real info

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

edit: Starting now. I'll be out from 7:30 till ten or so, but I think I'll be on a streak for a little bit. Anyone know of a good sniffer to figure out the queries sent from the device to the update server? Or am I best like.. ettercapping it? are there certs involved? I assume so...


----------



## papi92

Any news on new files


----------



## phydo

papi92 said:


> Any news on new files


For me man, I just moved. Found some interesting server layouts at moto. I just finished moving. This week ill search a little more.

I hope someone else has news tho  make my time easier.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## papi92

I keep trying but nothing has come up yet


----------



## phydo

What happened with this?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17898651

I got the weirdest errors

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## phydo

Is anyone even interested in doing this? I've tried a couple of servers but I don't see anyone really caring about taking action to find this stuff,


----------



## phydo

okay if anyone cares, I wrote this to clarify. I'll be making it a little more clear soon. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17959183


----------



## zachdroid

Not that im super concerned but are there any "legal" implications involved with the cheesecake process?


----------



## zachdroid

"phydo said:


> okay if anyone cares, I wrote this to clarify. I'll be making it a little more clear soon. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17959183


In your write up, what purpose does unrooting serve?


----------



## sheldoneous

Would this be easier with a team of people...u could easily just assign a server to each member and save time with all the wiping and such...i plan on helping out although i have 0 dev experience..i wanna see this puppy unlocked..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## phydo

zachdroid said:


> In your write up, what purpose does unrooting serve?


There could be legal concerns but I highly doubt it. To some degree the data *is* publicly available. Unrooting is simply using the fxz to get a pure stock setup. I don't believe its necessary but I chose to be thorough.

I actually have some modifications I'm testing that could make this much faster.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## phydo

sheldoneous said:


> Would this be easier with a team of people...u could easily just assign a server to each member and save time with all the wiping and such...i plan on helping out although i have 0 dev experience..i wanna see this puppy unlocked..
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Don't worry, I have methods in the works that should make this even easier.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zachdroid

Sweet. I look forward to helping and hopefully seeing some results. If not, the phone is a beast the whole way through. Thanks for the work phydo.

Zach


----------



## sheldoneous

phydo said:


> Don't worry, I have methods in the works that should make this even easier.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Id still like to help.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## phydo

Sheldonous: what's stopping you? Anything I can help with?

Also, those who want to see this move faster should try it  or at least give me advice to make this faster for people who try

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zachdroid

I have a few things to do tonight then I anticipate a night if searching. Atleast a couple hours of digging. Hoping I can find a way to speed ip the downtime in between scan. We shall see tonight.

Zach


----------



## phydo

possible update here. I'm gonna explore. kenneth knows too.


----------



## zachdroid

Whatcha got?


----------



## phydo

doesn't look like anything special so far


----------



## zachdroid

Palabra.


----------



## phydo

zachdroid said:


> Palabra.


Some sort of 5.5.886->5.5.891 update. Whether its anything special is another story. I'm letting more educated people look at it. I should have more info tomorrow or day after. I checked all qa and staging servers. 2 held this update, rest (about sixteen others) didn't have anything. Ill hit Simpson's servers soon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zachdroid

Phydo

You're the man. How many servers are there in total would you say?


----------



## darkrom

What would you guys estimate the actual odds of unlocking this bootloader are? I sold my DX right before they got CM7 on it. I got used to my unlocked thunderbolt, but with the recent HUGE security issue they had I got verizon to switch me out to the bionic for free. I am very comfortable with android but new to the bionic. I am not too thrilled that I switched to a locked bootloader device, but at the very least I'll have root on day one.


----------



## 0mie

I found .891 update, .892 update and .999 update

The .892 update on 3 different servers


----------



## papi92

Send me the 999 update. P3droid will want it.


----------



## phydo

papi92 said:


> Send me the 999 update. P3droid will want it.


He has it
Also on my post over at Xda I have an app to automate this to some extent

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowdude777

darkrom said:


> What would you guys estimate the actual odds of unlocking this bootloader are? I sold my DX right before they got CM7 on it. I got used to my unlocked thunderbolt, but with the recent HUGE security issue they had I got verizon to switch me out to the bionic for free. I am very comfortable with android but new to the bionic. I am not too thrilled that I switched to a locked bootloader device, but at the very least I'll have root on day one.


I'm worried about the same thing, this thread is relatively quiet and I don't want to be stuck with a device that has minimal customizability for the next two years. At least we can still get CM7 through 2nd init, if all else fails, just like the DX has.


----------



## papi92

I have the application but I'm running liberty.


----------



## phydo

shadowdude777 said:


> I'm worried about the same thing, this thread is relatively quiet and I don't want to be stuck with a device that has minimal customizability for the next two years. At least we can still get CM7 through 2nd init, if all else fails, just like the DX has.


We're finding updates its just that most of it gets posted on Xda. I'm too lazy to maintain two threads. Apparently other people are too.

Papi: ah... maybe there's a way to add the update function back?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## papi92

I'm looking into what file was removed. I'll probably ask kejar if I can't figure it out


----------



## phydo

papi92 said:


> I'm looking into what file was removed. I'll probably ask kejar if I can't figure it out


Thanks! If you figure it out that'd be cool

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## papi92

Uninstall Fotakill.apk courtesy of Kejar


----------



## 0mie

Another update:










Sent from my XT875


----------



## phydo

0mie said:


> Another update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT875


That's still 892 tho :-/

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterguy

I'm surprized no one has looked at the method they used to unlock the Atrix. It's dual core and 4G, 1GZ each core, and 1GB RAM just like our Bionics. Theoretically it should be the same or similar. Espexially with the European version of the Bionic being unlockable. Just like the Atrix. At the very least, I guess, someone overseas will unlock it and we will all reep the benefits. Anyone know any braniacs overseas? Lmao


----------



## firefighterguy

*Edited. Phone double posted. Sorry.


----------



## idefiler6

firefighterguy said:


> I'm surprized no one has looked at the method they used to unlock the Atrix. It's dual core and 4G, 1GZ each core, and 1GB RAM just like our Bionics. Theoretically it should be the same or similar. Espexially with the European version of the Bionic being unlockable. Just like the Atrix. At the very least, I guess, someone overseas will unlock it and we will all reep the benefits. Anyone know any braniacs overseas? Lmao


You mean having an unnamed Motorola employee leak it?


----------



## moosc

Two different procesures tegra is different then the ti one. So it will not work.


firefighterguy said:


> I'm surprized no one has looked at the method they used to unlock the Atrix. It's dual core and 4G, 1GZ each core, and 1GB RAM just like our Bionics. Theoretically it should be the same or similar. Espexially with the European version of the Bionic being unlockable. Just like the Atrix. At the very least, I guess, someone overseas will unlock it and we will all reep the benefits. Anyone know any braniacs overseas? Lmao


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jesuslovesyou101

I'm very happy to see all this ACTIVE development going on for one of my Favorite phones!!

I haven't bought one yet, because I really don't wanna purchase any more devices in the hopes of them one day being unlocked, and then later having every telling me its impossible (i.e. my current Droid 2 Global that can't have custom kernal roms) Because I really wanna be able to have Cyanogen Mod or somet other awesome custom Rom.

But after its been unlocked, I'll search here and try to find who the main group of people were that did the unlocking, and try to donate what I can to support and thank them.

Thank you guys!!! God bless ya and all your work!!


----------



## firefighterguy

moosc said:


> You mean having an unnamed Motorola employee leak it?


@idefiler
Thanks for your snide comment. But, no. There is a link. Want it? Want to read it? Here. Let me find it...

http://briefmobile.com/how-to-unlock-the-atrix-4g-bootloader

http://briefmobile.com/exclusive-atrix-4g-bootloader-unlocked-with-android-2-3-update

http://m.engadget.com/default/artic...-today-or-wait-f/&category=classic&postPage=1

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...ot/155703-how-unlock-atrix-4g-bootloader.html

You want more? I got 'em... Just let me know...

____________________
"King of the Self-Edit'"

"Patriotism is supporting your Country at all times. And your government only when it deserves it" --Mark Twain


----------



## adroidman

idefiler6 said:


> You mean having an unnamed Motorola employee leak it?


No he means having a smart dev over seas pull there unlocked BL and put it on our phone.


----------



## zachdroid

Well with motos newest statement about 30-60 days im sure we'll find more updates and hopefully more to play with along the way. Assholes. Who wants to bet they're going to work on debugging the razr first?


----------



## darkrom

zachdroid said:


> Well with motos newest statement about 30-60 days im sure we'll find more updates and hopefully more to play with along the way. Assholes. Who wants to bet they're going to work on debugging the razr first?


Link to said statement? Must have missed this one.


----------



## zachdroid

darkrom said:


> Link to said statement? Must have missed this one.


Saw it on DroidForums and twitter. I will look for the link and see if I can get it up here.

The part about the RAZR was only speculation on my part but here is the link for the article on DF.

http://www.droidforu...ng-someday.html


----------



## fulvi0

can i use this method to looking the SBF 4.5.629.A629 of Droid 2 G?


----------

